# First attempt with dust



## James202 (Dec 21, 2018)

This was my first try using dust I used an apple, cherry and maple blend on a brick of Colby Jack. After letting it rest in the refrigerator for 24 hours so far I am very pleased. I smoked  it for 2 hours flipping the Brick every 30 minutes.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 21, 2018)

Happy it worked out for you!  I only rotate halfway.  Next run will be 6-8hrs.  Dust was game changer for me.  Pellets were way too strong for me.


----------



## James202 (Dec 22, 2018)

I love the pellets for smoking hot but the dust for cold on the cheese unbelievable. I will most likely try longer  but for my first try I wanted a low start point.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 22, 2018)

Nice looking cheese, dust and cheese go hand in hand.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2018)

I stand the blocks up on edge.That will darken as it ages looks good
Richie


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 22, 2018)

Great job


----------



## zwiller (Dec 22, 2018)

Wise to start with a short duration.  Looks like a big brick?  I think most guys break em down into smaller portions and smoke them that way.  I suspect it may help with smoke penetration but have not tested this personally.


----------



## James202 (Dec 22, 2018)

It actually was what I consider a small brick it was 8 oz. Tropics do you mean when you are smoking the cheese or while storing it just curious.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 22, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking cheese, dust and cheese go hand in hand.
> 
> Chris



This!  Dust was a game changer for me as far as cold smoking.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 26, 2018)

Haven’t gotten my hands on any dust yet but want to try it. Does it light the same as the pellets? I mainly use apple pellets for cold smoking with great results but everyone raves about the dust. Wish amazon would come on with the dust!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 27, 2018)

It does lite the same, just use one of those long nozzle bic lighters. 

Chris


----------

